

Ask HN: How to maintain session along with Websockets? - subho007

I am using Flask, Gevent and Websocket for python. How can I use flask session inside the Websocket connection? Rather how will I know that this websocket connection was initiated by this user? If i pass a username as token then anyone can access it with other username also ! Any idea about how that can be solved? I am using
* Flask
* Flask-Login
* SQLAlchemy<p>Any help?
======
mjhea0
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tqu9y4iqKVI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tqu9y4iqKVI)

------
stephenblum
Hi Sub, you are asking for security question I believe. You need to make sure
you pass an unpredictable "session" token.

